# Clamp-on vs Braze-on front derailleur



## alaris

On a frameset with a seat tube with NO braze-on tab: Is there any advantage in using a clamp-on vs a braze-on (with an adapter)? Is one better than the other? 

I realize with the braze-on there is the extra expense of buying the adapter ring and perhaps an small weight difference. However, is there an advantage of one over the other?


----------



## Dave Hickey

alaris said:


> On a frameset with a seat tube with NO braze-on tab: Is there any advantage in using a clamp-on vs a braze-on (with an adapter)? Is one better than the other?
> 
> I realize with the braze-on there is the extra expense of buying the adapter ring and perhaps an small weight difference. However, is there an advantage of one over the other?



The only advantage to the braze-on and adapter is when you change frames, you can reuse the FD... With a clamp on, you'll need to same size seat tube when changing frames.

Functionally, there is no difference


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Dave Hickey said:


> The only advantage to the braze-on and adapter is when you change frames, you can reuse the FD... With a clamp on, you'll need to same size seat tube when changing frames.


The braze-on also lets you use a braze-on mounted chain catcher.


----------



## MarshallH1987

i don't think you'll notice a difference between the two. I went with a braze on and adapter on my latest build so I could use a chain catcher that requires a braze on.


----------



## alaris

Thanks guys!


----------



## FatTireFred

Dave Hickey said:


> The only advantage to the braze-on and adapter is when you change frames, you can reuse the FD... With a clamp on, you'll need to same size seat tube when changing frames.
> 
> Functionally, there is no difference




if the new bike has a smaller st you could shim it


----------



## cyclust

I had one frameset that when using the braze-on + adpater set-up, the front deraillluer wouldn't go in far enough to avoid chainrub in the small ring/big cog. I swapped the derailluer for a clamp-on model and it solved the problem. So while using a braze-on with an adapter make seem the logical choice, I'd prefer the dedicated clamp-on style.


----------



## |3iker

braze-on limits your vertical adjustments.


----------



## rx-79g

|3iker said:


> braze-on limits your vertical adjustments.


Not if it's mounted to an adapter clamp. 

I've also seen adjustment limited by fat seat tubes and adapter clamps. It shouldn't happen, but sometimes it does.

I use adapters so I don't have to worry about frame compatability. I don't think derailleur makers are going to keep making road derailleurs in clamp versions for much longer - I think SRAM stopped for some lines.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

I use braze ons so I can swap them out around on my bikes as I upgrade.


----------



## DrSmile

If your clamp on FD clamp breaks, you need a new FD. If the adapter clamp fails, you just buy a new adapter clamp. Happened to me with a clamp on Record FD.


----------



## ewitz

The braze on with apdater can be lighter than the clamp on.

http://www.stealthcycling.com/product/KCNCFDCLAMP318/KCNC-Front-Derailleur-Clamp-318.html


----------



## |3iker

Uh that just means converting it to clamp type.  



rx-79g said:


> Not if it's mounted to an adapter clamp.
> 
> I've also seen adjustment limited by fat seat tubes and adapter clamps. It shouldn't happen, but sometimes it does.
> 
> I use adapters so I don't have to worry about frame compatability. I don't think derailleur makers are going to keep making road derailleurs in clamp versions for much longer - I think SRAM stopped for some lines.


----------



## Greg Smalter

The clamp on is easier to adjust. With braze on, torquing the bolt on the tab can change the angle of the FD. It's annoying.


----------



## rx-79g

|3iker said:


> Uh that just means converting it to clamp type.


Exactly. So why did you say it limits your vertical adjustment? Clearly, it doesn't. 

But thanks for the misinformation.:thumbsup:


----------



## rx-79g

You guys aren't reading the OP. There is no braze on. Smooth seat tube.


----------



## Richard

Our shop has a buttload of clamp-on front d's in 28.6. Do you know how many modern bikes have 28.6 seat tubes?

We stock nothing but braze-ons and a supply of 31.8 and 34.9 adaptors.


----------



## StillKeen

I'm an ebay fanatic ... can't resist Dura-ace and XTR parts from a few seasons ago going cheap. All the cheap DA7800 front deraileurs I've grabbed have been clamp on, as the braze on go for roughly twice as much in the UK.

So if its the same price (plus the adapter extra), then I'd buy braze on due to 1) able to swap to different bikes, 2) can run the chain catcher and 3) potential resale value (although this isnt important to everyone).


----------



## |3iker

rx-79g said:


> You guys aren't reading the OP. There is no braze on. Smooth seat tube.


A braze-on by design has limited to no vertical movement. Therefore when compared to a clamp on, that is its inherent limitation unless one buys and install an adapter. Take sometime let it seep in. :idea:


----------



## rx-79g

|3iker said:


> A braze-on by design has limited to no vertical movement. Therefore when compared to a clamp on, that is its inherent limitation unless one buys and install an adapter. Take sometime let it seep in. :idea:


What you really mean, is that a braze-on *hanger* limits the vertical range of a made-for-braze-on derailleur. Since the bicycle we're discussing has no braze-on hanger, that limit has nothing to do with the OP's question.

A made-for-braze-on derailleur has no limit built into it. AND, when combined with a clamp adapter, IS a clamp on derailleur in terms of it's placement.

The only piece in this equation that can limit the vertical placement of any FD is the frame. It either provides an adequate area to clamp or bolt on the derailleur, or it doesn't. If we were discussing braze-on type frames (which we aren't), I'd point out that all braze-on hangers have around 2cm of vertical range. Some clamp on frames with shaped tubes also have a narrow vertical range because the seat tube is only round for a short distance.

Seep on it.


----------

